# would a 48 volt dc motor work well with a ford festiva conversion?



## gordon205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
I have been reading all everything I can to grasp the process and found a Advanced DC Motors 48 volt Fleet Speed series CH7-400, its reasonably priced, and I have access to a fleet provider.

would this motor be a good choice for a ford festiva conversion? either with a 48 volt set-up, 96 volt? I would like any advice/ input 
thanks for your time
gordon205


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

48V is enough for lower city speeds, but you should go for 96V if you need to tackle hills or higher speeds.


gordon205 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been reading all everything I can to grasp the process and found a Advanced DC Motors 48 volt Fleet Speed series CH7-400, its reasonably priced, and I have access to a fleet provider.
> 
> would this motor be a good choice for a ford festiva conversion? either with a 48 volt set-up, 96 volt? I would like any advice/ input
> ...


----------



## gordon205 (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks david, I will go with the 96 volt system. I've read that you can put up to 2.5 time more volts/amps into a motor for better performance. So if I run this motor at 96volts would it be a good choice for a conversion or should I look at something a bit bigger? or one that is rated for more voltage? 

thanks again.


----------



## GarryA (Apr 17, 2011)

I would think 72V is minimum and 3000W output.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Power = volts * amps, so it depends on how fast you want to go, how much current your controller can handle, how much current your motor can handle, and how many amps your batteries can deliver.

If you use cheap 6 V golf cart batteries, don't waste your money on a 2000 Amp controller, the batteries will never do it.

So if you do 96 Volts of golf cart batteries and 500 Amps, that's about 50 kW nominal -- but after battery sag and losses, that'll be about 25 wheel horsepower, that's old VW territory. Do 1000 Amps and good Lithiums instead, now it's about 70 hp. It's going to take 120 V + to get to modern economy car speeds.


gordon205 said:


> thanks david, I will go with the 96 volt system. I've read that you can put up to 2.5 time more volts/amps into a motor for better performance. So if I run this motor at 96volts would it be a good choice for a conversion or should I look at something a bit bigger? or one that is rated for more voltage?
> 
> thanks again.


----------

